
Ask HN: How do you hire qualified developers? - bbtnetworks
Based in London - using recruitment agencies for perms and even used (and fired) a reputable consulting firm (for dodgy work) - We are having a very hard time finding quality backend ruby developers.<p>What are some of the best ways find and recruit quality senior developers?
======
neverminder
I'm being fairly generic here, but meetups and Silicon Milkroundabout would be
good places to start, especially if you want to circumvent recruiters.

